# Fly screens



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

I see a number of houses that are sold and expressly mention that they come with fly screens.

Are flies, mosquitoes and/or other insects a problem?
Are insect screens a must have in Cyprus?

TIA


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The vast majority of houses have fly screens here. 
They keep out the flies and mosquitos and also things like lizards, cockroaches and the big spiders if you are near banana plantations.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

If you want to take advantage of fresh air ventilating your home - especially the cooling breeze during the day or the nighttime freshness, then fly screens are essential. Flies, mosquitoes and other insects would certainly be a problem at certain times of the year if you didn’t have fly screens to prevent them entering your home.

Unfortunately, fly screens offer little or no protection to noseeums...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It depends on the quality of the screens. The ones we have keep even the noseeums out. Very fine mesh and incredibly strong. The dog and cat have been unable to make the slightest impression on them when clawing at them. Had them for years and they are still like new


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Okay you lot what is noseeums sounds like a museum for noses.......
Cheers


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

wizard4 said:


> Okay you lot what is noseeums...


Biting midges so tiny that you no see um.

:behindsofa:


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ah David I is duly edumacated, I like it.
Cheers


----------

